# Logitech  Z506 5.1 or Creative Inspire T6300 5.1 ?



## horik (Jan 19, 2016)

Hello, i have a small budget for a 5.1 system for my PC.
I think the best choice at this price range( 60€ max) are the ones i listed above (i would get the Logitech one used)

So  my question is: which should i chose? or if there is another choice for that price.
Thank you.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jan 19, 2016)

Neither. If it were me and save up a bit more for a real system, and I'm not talking $500+. I just hate Logitech systems, and most other "computer" speaker systems.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B001AVRD62/?tag=tec06d-20


----------



## Eroticus (Jan 24, 2016)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Neither. If it were me and save up a bit more for a real system, and I'm not talking $500+. I just hate Logitech systems, and most other "computer" speaker systems.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B001AVRD62/?tag=tec06d-20



I own Z5500 - over 10 years =P, works fine =].


----------



## EntropyZ (Jan 24, 2016)

I would get anything from Creative over Logitech these days. But Creative speaker systems can have god awful cheap volume control knob potentiometers that get wrecked within a few days.. It becomes nearly impossible to get the volume to the correct level and have to do that through OS. Source: My dad owns a 7.1 Insipire system (2005) and I have a 2.1 one (2013).

I don't know if they stopped having cheap volume control on newer versions, seems to me like they're still the same, sometimes it's better when volume control is built-in to the speakers rather than having separate box for volume.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jan 24, 2016)

Eroticus said:


> I own Z5500 - over 10 years =P, works fine =].



I've had the z2300 for just as long, doesn't mean I wouldn't get rid of it for some audio engines, m-audios, etc. If I could. Logitech speakers, like most "computer" speakers are just loud, and have excessive bass that sounds crappy compared to decent stand alone sub you can add to any other system of bookshelf speakers. I dont care about how loud something can get, I want it to sound as real as possible. I have to turn the bass down to almost nothing on my z2300 so that the mid ranges aren't overshadowed by lackluster muddy bass. Also computer speakers like logitechs typically have terrible crossover ranges.


----------



## Eroticus (Jan 24, 2016)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> I've had the z2300 for just as long, doesn't mean I wouldn't get rid of it for some audio engines, m-audios, etc. If I could. Logitech speakers, like most "computer" speakers are just loud, and have excessive bass that sounds crappy compared to decent stand alone sub you can add to any other system of bookshelf speakers. I dont care about how loud something can get, I want it to sound as real as possible. I have to turn the bass down to almost nothing on my z2300 so that the mid ranges aren't overshadowed by lackluster muddy bass. Also computer speakers like logitechs typically have terrible crossover ranges.



Idk, maybe i didn't had anything quality. but with soundcard z5500 pretty fine for me =].


----------



## Bo$$ (Jan 24, 2016)

for the lower price range, get the creative ones. I've had the Inspire 6100 and it was excellent compared with the X530 it replaced


----------

